# Updated list of NAMA properties for sale



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2011)

[broken link removed]


*NAMA updates list of properties which have been subject to enforcement action by the Agency *

*93,000 visit NAMA website in last 4 weeks to review properties under enforcement *

*Embargo: 03.00pm Wednesday 31st August  2011.*   The National Asset Management Agency [NAMA] has updated its website  page detailing the properties which are subject to enforcement action by  the Agency.   The new information includes all properties which were  subject to enforcement action at the 31st July last.  The  list includes 36 new properties to which receivers were appointed during  July. The total number of properties now listed is 887 [some of which  are multiple properties such as Apartment blocks].  

The following link will bring you to the relevant page; [broken link removed].   The opening pages of the PDF on this link identify the properties added  to the list since its last publication.  It is intended that the site  will be updated at the end of each month going forward.  

*Statistics on visitors to NAMA website *
NAMA  has also issued details on the level of interest attracted by the  page.  Over the four weeks since the publication of this information on  the website on 28th July [www.nama.ie],  the webpage  has  received 93,000 individual visits from users in 150 different  countries.   Approximately 70% of the visitors to the site originate in  Ireland, 20% originate in the UK and the remaining 10% originate in up  to 148 countries with the largest of these hits being from the United  States, Germany, France, Spain and Canada.

Speaking  today a spokesman for NAMA said that the information on the site had  generated thousands of enquiries so far; “There’s been an incredible  response to the information on the site.  No doubt some visitors are  simply curious but many are very interested in what’s available to  purchase and we hope that the site will encourage transactions on the  relevant properties. Interested parties are encouraged to contact the  appointed insolvency professional that is referenced for each asset[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] listed.”  

He  added; “In response to very helpful suggestions and internal review,  NAMA is in the process of planning a series of enhancements to the  website to improve the user’s overall experience. Further details will  be advised as this process progresses over the coming months.”


----------



## STEINER (31 Aug 2011)

I had a quick scan, one was particularly interesting from my other half's employer's viewpont.


----------



## onq (1 Sep 2011)

The number of people appointed by NAMA in the last two years is astonishing.

I would love to know what essential services they are providing.

As of May last NAMA had appointed one planning consultant.


----------



## Bronte (2 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> The number of people appointed by NAMA in the last two years is astonishing.
> 
> .


 
How many are employed and what do they do?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Sep 2011)

Folks

If you want to have a general discussion on NAMA please start a new thread on the topic. 

Brendan


----------

